# Miss Kari Lyn teh kitty-foxx.  =^. .^=



## Kitt3n. (Feb 22, 2010)

*Name: *Kari Lyn   (Pronounced car-ee.)
*Age:* 20 
*Birthdate: *November 16, 1989
 *Gender:* Female
*Species: *Cat-fox hybrid*
Height: *5'1"*
Weight: *105 lbs

*Appearance: 
- Fur: *Mostly dull whitish.
- *Markings: *Coppery-red at the end of fluffy-ish tail and tips of ears; small heart-shaped marking of the same red color on the right side of her upper-stomach area.*
- Eye color: *Golden-amber.*
- Other features: *Slightly-wavy hair of a rich crimson that reaches a bit past her shoulders; thick, shaggy bangs in her eyes.

* Behavior and Personality: *Typically friendly, bubbly, and carefree; very affectionate. But has an unbalanced streak that causes random and severe mood swings, provoked or not. Rather submissive in nature, yet still managing to maintain a fiery boldness. 
*
Skills: *Bein' cute??...  ^_^;*
Weaknesses: *Asian food, EZ Cheeze, horror flicks, slushies, pretty girls, and a certain male bird...  ;D 

 
*Likes: *Weird foods. Loud music.Flirting. Snuggles! Boobs... >.>....
*Dislikes: *Boredom. Needles. Bright lights. Snobs. Being alone!! 
*History: *_[Under construction! Oo;.....]_


*Clothing/Personal Style:  * 
 A fun mixture of dark and colorful! Accessories! Her black collar with the large silver cat-bell...
 
 *Picture: * _[See link in sig.]_
*
Personal quote: *"Yes ma'am!" (To anyone, any gender, any reason.)*

Favorite food: *EZ Cheeze!*
Favorite drink: *Slushiessss.  xD*
Favorite location: *Being snuggled.*
Least liked food: *Celery, yech!!c xP*
Least liked drink: *Cranberry juice.*

Friends: *Whoever puts up with her!  ^_^;
*Master:... *None yet, though she never takes off her collar.
* Enemies: *Assholes.  x[*
Significant other: *.....*
Orientation: *Bisexual!


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh hai dere.


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 22, 2010)

-lol-  Hiya.  ;D


----------



## quayza (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice. Kitty in the house.


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 22, 2010)

Mrow!  ^_^  *Wave*


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> -lol-  Hiya.  ;D


 I wonder which bird she speaks of


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 22, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I wonder which bird she speaks of




Pssssshh... Cocky much?  ;P  <3


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> Pssssshh... Cocky much?  ;P  <3


 I'ma  falcon not a rooster (xD)


----------



## quayza (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> Pssssshh... Cocky much?  ;P  <3



Yes he is.


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 22, 2010)

quayza said:


> Yes he is.



Most definitely. Oh well.  >.>....  ^^;


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> Most definitely. Oh well.  >.>....  ^^;


 its all in good fun though eh?


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 22, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> its all in good fun though eh?




^__^


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitties, heh.
Nice overally.
Loves slushies - they cost about a bit less than one dollar here.
Snuggles a lot = TYPICAALLL - Yes we alll love it.
Enemies? Assholes? We are surrounded by them, don't you see?
And no masters even though you probably walk on four and meow at people.
PASSED


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 22, 2010)

>.<"


----------



## quayza (Feb 22, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Kitties, heh.
> Nice overally.
> Loves slushies - they cost about a bit less than one dollar here.
> Snuggles a lot = TYPICAALLL - Yes we alll love it.
> ...



o--------o


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 22, 2010)

_*>:C*_


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> >.<"





quayza said:


> o--------o





The Drunken Ace said:


> _*>:C*_



What? Don't we all know-
That I am-
The Game.


----------



## quayza (Feb 22, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What? Don't we all know-
> That I am-
> The Game.



Dragons are immune to the game.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 22, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What? Don't we all know-
> That I am-
> The Game.


We do now. And will never forget it.

Also, Poet said 'eh'. CANADA HAR HAR


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 22, 2010)

hello and welcome :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

Teto said:


> We do now. And will never forget it.
> 
> Also, Poet said 'eh'. CANADA HAR HAR


We do not forgive.
We do not forget.
We do it for the lulz.

Still, I am not anonymous.
Back onto the subject - 
How are you doing kitteh?


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitty is sleepy and in hospital this week.  >.<"


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> Kitty is sleepy and in hospital this week.  >.<"


Why sleepy? We will hear your thoughts and rape out your feelings.
Why hospitallity? Did you try to turn into an animal and failed?
Share, share, I promise not to laugh.


----------



## quayza (Feb 22, 2010)

Its a trap!


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 22, 2010)

Sleepy because I've been up all night hooked to an IV.
Hospitalized because of health problem upon freaking health problem; heart defect, asthma, liver cirrhosis, protein-losing-enturopathy, fluid-retention.  >.>....
*Sighh*


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> Sleepy because I've been up all night hooked to an IV.
> Hospitalized because of health problem upon freaking health problem; heat defect, asthma, liver cirrhosis, protein-losing-enturopathy, fluid-retention.  >.>....
> *Sighh*


All night hooked :3 What is IV I don't even.
Health problems are banned, I feel bad for your health problems and I wish you either good luck and revival or quick and non painful death.
*A tack*


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 22, 2010)

IVs are pure evilness of needles and tubing.  >.>....
I'm stuck with all my health issues.....at least I'm used to it.


----------



## quayza (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> IVs are pure evilness of needles and tubing.  >.>....
> I'm stuck with all my health issues.....at least I'm used to it.



I hate seeing good people like this. Wish you good luck, get well.


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you much.  :]


----------



## quayza (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> Thank you much.  :]



Your welcome. Im a nice dwaggy^-^


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> IVs are pure evilness of needles and tubing.  >.>....
> I'm stuck with all my health issues.....at least I'm used to it.


I see, so you don't like tons of IV.
I might have heard of this and even saw it.
Is this IV, a way of surgery, whic invovles the thin tubes and thin scissors and sharpnels that the surgeons use instead of cutting a person's stomach? I was in the most technological hospital in the world as an observer, and saw the least and most of technology there.
Too bad, health issues that people are stuck with are a deep pain.
I don't suffer from any, just deep insanity and issues of the mind.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 22, 2010)

I bet you will be fine hon  you know how to say hi when you need me.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I bet you will be fine *hon*  you know how to say hi when you need me.


This.
Also - Hondawa


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 22, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I see, so you don't like tons of IV.
> I might have heard of this and even saw it.
> Is this IV, a way of surgery, whic invovles the thin tubes and thin scissors and sharpnels that the surgeons use instead of cutting a person's stomach? I was in the most technological hospital in the world as an observer, and saw the least and most of technology there.



Nuu....IV...the way they get fluid/meds/blood into a patient through a tube thingy in arm.  =[


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 22, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I bet you will be fine hon  you know how to say hi when you need me.




Of course.  <3


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> Of course.  <3


hehe, I worry bout you hon


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> Nuu....IV...the way they get fluid/meds/blood into a patient through a tube thingy in arm.  =[


Oh damn, I don't know english well enough to know what is IV HURRR
Sorry about the misunderstanding.
Feel free to talk with me about it, just be careful as I am not a doctor, or a person to know stuff like this.


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 22, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> hehe, I worry bout you hon



I know, Dear....but I'll be fine; I always am.


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 22, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Oh damn, I don't know english well enough to know what is IV HURRR
> Sorry about the misunderstanding.
> Feel free to talk with me about it, just be careful as I am not a doctor, or a person to know stuff like this.



-lol-   'S all good, I only know so much from a lifetime in and out of hospitals.  =/


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> -lol-   'S all good, I only know so much from a lifetime in and out of hospitals.  =/


Then it's different here.
No hospitals and different timeline working.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> I know, Dear....but I'll be fine; I always am.


 mkay. <3


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 22, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Then it's different here.
> No hospitals and different timeline working.




I have to have surgery every 3 to 6 years. I spend a lot of time in hospitals.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 22, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> I have to have surgery every 3 to 6 years. I spend a lot of time in hospitals.



whats the general prognosis


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 22, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> whats the general prognosis




Single-ventricle......   I have a pacemaker, and I'm completely dependent on it to keep my heart beating.   T_T"


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 23, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> Single-ventricle......   I have a pacemaker, and I'm completely dependent on it to keep my heart beating.   T_T"


 :<


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 23, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> Single-ventricle......   I have a pacemaker, and I'm completely dependent on it to keep my heart beating.   T_T"


Aww, after translating the stuff with google I understand how hard is your condition. Kind of reminds me of chronic disaeses. 
Heart defects are bad, very bad - one twitch and your'e down.
Asthma.. Bad.
Liver cirrhosis, very bad - if liver not working, then all body won't work soon.
Protein losing something, we need more protein.
How old are you to suffer from so many things? That's quite a bit.
Misfortune life you have, at least you have your family and friends.
I never suffered from anything of the sorts and I am happy I am like that, all left to me is helping the injured and ill.
Is your condition life risking?



Kitt3n. said:


> I have to have surgery every 3 to 6 years. I spend a lot of time in hospitals.


The only time I spent in a hospital was either as a visitor or a surgeon(Not really, just the clothes and image of the room) in a surgery room without patients and surgeons. What kind of surgery are you doing? Replacing limbs in the chest and stomach?


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 23, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Aww, after translating the stuff with google I understand how hard is your condition. Kind of reminds me of chronic disaeses.
> Heart defects are bad, very bad - one twitch and your'e down.
> Asthma.. Bad.
> Liver cirrhosis, very bad - if liver not working, then all body won't work soon.
> ...




I'm 20. And have had the heart condition all my life. The rest developed along the way.  =/
It's not life-threatening exactly, *as long as I take all of my medication and take care of myself*.
The surgeries are to replace my pacemaker before the battery runs low. Pacemakers are good for about 5 years each generally.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 23, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> I'm 20. And have had the heart condition all my life. The rest developed along the way.  =/
> It's not life-threatening exactly, *as long as I take all of my medication and take care of myself*.
> The surgeries are to replace my pacemaker before the battery runs low. Pacemakers are good for about 5 years each generally.


Too bad, you are pretty young for such health problems.. too young.
Heart conditions really suck bad, again - one second might make the heart collapse. I see that medications help and taking care of yourself(duh), but I see no reason to bold that. Pacemakers huh? Another piece of medical technology I have never heard of, but it's quite complicated. As long as it keeps one's heart working - it's good.
They are practically like hearts of steel.


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 23, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Too bad, you are pretty young for such health problems.. too young.
> Heart conditions really suck bad, again - one second might make the heart collapse. I see that medications help and taking care of yourself(duh), but I see no reason to bold that. Pacemakers huh? Another piece of medical technology I have never heard of, but it's quite complicated. As long as it keeps one's heart working - it's good.
> They are practically like hearts of steel.



Too young, indeed. It sucks.
The bold was mostly a self-reminder. -lol-
Yeah, I just wish they lasted longer so less surgeries.  =[


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 23, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> Too young, indeed. It sucks.
> The bold was mostly a self-reminder. -lol-
> Yeah, I just wish they lasted longer so less surgeries.  =[


I share your sadness.
Yeah, self reminders, I don't need them as I do not need to remember anything so very much, I am.. nothing for sure.
The solutions of those are yet to be founded, but I'm sure it will come someday, if you stay good and lively then you might even see it.
If they lasted long they would have bigger batteries and you can't take too much space in your body.


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 23, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> If they lasted long they would have bigger batteries and you can't take too much space in your body.




True, true...  They need to hurry up and perfect the artificial heart!  >.<"  -lol-


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 23, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> True, true...  They need to hurry up and perfect the artificial heart!  >.<"  -lol-


Well, the world has proven itself.
Back in the day a disk-on-key would have 16 MB and nowdays they have 256 GB and they weigh something like 10 grams. I think it would be kind of the same for batteries - compress electricity the same way as you compressed hard disk space. In fact, to my opinion, they should make the artifictial heart better than a human heart(Although, it will still need to be replaced). Greater blood passage through the body and purer blood that will cause better actions and easy focusing.
Anything on the subject is annoying you? Or are you used to it? It seems kind of like SciFi - the pacemaker.


----------

